# Anyone ever use turkey sausage in a fatty?



## illinoishokie (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi all. Brand new to the forums as a poster after lurking for a while.

I've done a couple of meatloaf fatties with amazing results. Wondering if anyone has ever used turkey sausage in a "traditional" fatty? Just looking to maybe save some fat and calories.

I know turkey smokes very well in general but not sure how turkey sausage would hold up.

You may now berate me for trying to find a lower calorie alternative to something called a fatty. :D


----------



## daveomak (Nov 3, 2012)

Hokie, morning and welcome to the forum......  I hope you are planning on wrapping the fatty in bacon....  Something like fat needs to be added to the turkey sausage to keep it from falling apart.... there are fat replacers available from folks like the Sausage Maker who is a sponsor on this Forum....  http://www.sausagemaker.com/17500fatreplacer12lb.aspx....  not sure how it would work... never used it...  If you make it, document it here for all to learn from.... Many members are concerned about fat in their diet....  Dave


----------



## davidhef88 (Nov 3, 2012)

I have always wondered the same thing. Please keep us posted if you try it. I think if you can get it rolled and wrapped (in turkey bacon?) and in the smoker in one piece it should be fine once it takes heat. 


David


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 3, 2012)

The handy dandy search tool is your friend...

Lots of them have been made...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=+turkey+sausage+in+a+fatty


----------



## illinoishokie (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks. I joined the forum through Tapatalk, which doesn't have a search function. When I got on my laptop I actually found some good info. Pics of my first attempt at a turkey sausage breakfast fatty forthcoming...

And I'm still looking for a coherent reason why anyone WOULDN'T do a bacon weave.


----------



## illinoishokie (Nov 4, 2012)

Davidhef88 said:


> I have always wondered the same thing. Please keep us posted if you try it. I think if you can get it rolled and wrapped (in turkey bacon?) and in the smoker in one piece it should be fine once it takes heat.
> 
> 
> David



I'm thinking it's gotta be pork bacon. There is just no fat to turkey bacon, whereas the Jennie O turkey sausage I use has three grams of fat per ounce. Not a huge number but probably enough fat to hold consistency (when coupled with the regular bacon). 

You figure about 14-16 slices of bacon in a fatty weave, so you're really only getting about a slice and a half of bacon per fatty slice. Not a health food, but not a coronary on a plate either.


----------



## big twig (Nov 4, 2012)

Ive done ground turkey wrapped in turkey bacon and it came out great, crispy bacon and moist turkey. The turkey by itself falls apart so the bacon is needed.


----------



## illinoishokie (Nov 4, 2012)

BIG TWIG said:


> Ive done ground turkey wrapped in turkey bacon and it came out great, crispy bacon and moist turkey. The turkey by itself falls apart so the bacon is needed.



Really? Wow I'm impressed! Can I ask what brand of turkey bacon you used? This is definitely something for me to reconsider.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 4, 2012)

, I'll watch this ... intresting

I don't like Turkey that well as a  Sausage . I like the taste of Pork too much I guess.


----------



## davidhef88 (Nov 4, 2012)

oldschoolbbq said:


> , I'll watch this ... intresting
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like Turkey that well as a  Sausage . I like the taste of Pork too much I guess.



Stan, I'm with you I think I like pork too much also. I would most likely only do a turkey fattie if it was for a guest, and they just has bypass surgery. Lol.


----------



## big twig (Nov 5, 2012)

IllinoisHokie said:


> Really? Wow I'm impressed! Can I ask what brand of turkey bacon you used? This is definitely something for me to reconsider.


Don't remember the brand, I have used 2 different types and they both turned out great.


----------

